# Eye for a eye



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://devilslakejournal.com/articles/2 ... news01.txt

10 years max for this guy who kicked a friend of mine to death.
What a bunch of crap!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You can sell drugs and get more time than killing someone in america. Something is terribly wrong when that is the case. :eyeroll: :******:

Bottom of a slough with some concrete boots.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

agree with you on that one GG! thats BULL****!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That is unbelievable! How is that possible? I hate to say it, but I can understand if he only serves 10 years (because of parole), but how can you only sentence him for 10 years?????? The sentence should have been much tougher and IF he showed good behavior and sincere remorse.....I could honestly see a parole after 10 years (because that is how society is now). I hope he doesn't get out a second early !!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

of the three that were charged agg assault this guy went to trial and will get the harshest sentence(3 time loser)....the others who pled to the agg got 5 to serve 3....

The three charged with murder in this case won't be on trial to spring 05


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am with gandergrinder that is a bunch of crap that you would get more time for selling drugs then killing someone. :eyeroll:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:eyeroll: This is soooo sad...this is exactly what is wrong in this country...our penalty's are not harse enough in any wrong doing...

Kill someone and get 10 years...that is an insult to the person who died and his family....


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

I say when he gets out of prison we all provide him a sponsored goose hunt.

I knew I was keeping those 00 buck loads around for a reason.


----------

